# 1 Theme, 20 Orchestrations



## Mattia Chiappa (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello!

Out of boredom I started making a few random variations of this simple melody but then I got into it and kept expanding. It wasn't necessarily meant to be a useful exercise but I had a ton of fun making this and I thought I'd share it with you.

Libraries used are BBCSO and Sample Modeling for brass.


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 29, 2020)

yeah I'm picturing different multiple scenes from a film in my head. Fun to hear, good writing, and a cool way to show off those libraries


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Mar 29, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> yeah I'm picturing different multiple scenes from a film in my head. Fun to hear, good writing, and a cool way to show off those libraries


Thank you!


----------



## Cass Hansen (Mar 29, 2020)

Carnival of the Variations! Wow! What a great exercise in orchestral color and orchestration. If I ever write a great melody and don't know what to do with it, heck, I'll just hand it over to you Mattia. This kind of post is rarely seen here, maybe not musically satisfying but I find it very educational while displaying a wonderfully creative mind. Thanks.
Cass


----------



## Gingerbread (Mar 29, 2020)

These are so cool! I feel like I'm listening to a masterclass on different approaches to orchestration. It's a great idea. I really oughta try something similar for myself, to explore a bunch of different textures and color ideas around the same theme. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Mar 29, 2020)

@Cass Hansen @Gingerbread thank you guys!


----------



## RobbertZH (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for posting it. Each part has a total different mood and is very evocative. And that in a few seconds each. Impressive!


----------



## widekeys (Mar 29, 2020)

They are all beautiful variations that show off your skill at orchestration. Nice to hear some SM Brass!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Mar 30, 2020)

@RobbertZH @widekeys Thank you!


----------



## Bear Market (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow, what a showcase of orchestration skill! Truly humbling.

No. 18 made me feel like I was watching Star Wars


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Mar 30, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> Wow, what a showcase of orchestration skill! Truly humbling.
> 
> No. 18 made me feel like I was watching Star Wars


Thanks, yeah that was a clear lift


----------



## widekeys (Mar 30, 2020)

Maybe an odd request, but I would definitely be interested in a short "behind the scenes" explanation for quite a few of those orchestrations. Not a tutorial for perfect music making including technical details, just your thought process and personal decisions that took part in creating these little snippets.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Mar 30, 2020)

widekeys said:


> Maybe an odd request, but I would definitely be interested in a short "behind the scenes" explanation for quite a few of those orchestrations. Not a tutorial for perfect music making including technical details, just your thought process and personal decisions that took part in creating these little snippets.


That was the plan! I was gonna make a video maybe 2 to cover all the orchestrations I used. I'll keep you guys posted if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## widekeys (Mar 30, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> That was plan! I was gonna make a video maybe 2 to cover all the orchestrations I used. I'll keep you guys posted if anyone is interested in that.


Great news! Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Gingerbread (Mar 30, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> That was plan! I was gonna make a video maybe 2 to cover all the orchestrations I used. I'll keep you guys posted if anyone is interested in that.


Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Apr 5, 2020)

__





10 Orchestration Techniques Series


Hi! This thread is about an orchestration series on YouTube, I started a few months ago. In each episode I'm breaking down 10 variations of the same melody using different orchestrations and harmonic devices. I hope you'll enjoy it and find it useful. I will keep adding the new episodes below...




vi-control.net


----------



## markleake (Apr 10, 2020)

This is wonderful. Just a few seconds each, yet they all tell a different story!


----------



## widekeys (Apr 10, 2020)

The explanation video is also great.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 10, 2020)

I see that Episode 2 is up on youtube! Very nice video!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Apr 10, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> I see that Episode 2 is up on youtube! Very nice video!


It is indeed, thanks!


----------

